# NanoAvr-DL and REW how to connect



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
I want to measure the FR response equed by Dirac Live with REW in order to check the difference between the Dirac live measurements with sound system set to 5.1 and custom sound system because I am not sure what the receiver does with the sub channel calibrated or not by Dirac Live.

When I connect the laptop directly to the receiver, REW works very well (asio4all). The receiver indicates immidiatly that it receive a multichannel signal from rew through the laptop

The path I tried is: laptop to nanoAvr-DL via hdmi (input 2 selected of course), nanoAvr-DL to receiver via hdmi. I open laptop first, then connect nano, then open receiver then the TV. I put a dvd in the laptop in order to get a live signal to nanoavr-dl. I have image but no sound. The receiver does not indicate "multichannel" as usual but the default PLII cinema mode.

I tried an other path. I connected the laptop to the dvdplayer (Cambridge CXU has 2 hdmi input) with success.

But I would like to know why it does not work when the laptop is directly connected to the nano unit. Many others can, why?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My only suggestion is try some of these ideas.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello !
great to hear from you !
I may add this. CXU audio signal settings via hdmi is set to auto mode and always recognise nanoAvr-DL as a device that can not decode compressed signal and immidiatly switch internally to LPCM mode and I see it on the receiver display which indicates 'multi channel". It always works no matter what dvd or blu-ray I playback EXCEPT for Downton Abbey blu-ray discs. With those, the receiver displays "Dolby PLII cinema" . I do not know what it means. Does it means that the player does not decode the signal and send bitstreams through nano??
I thought that nano can not read bitsteam so I would have expected to get no sound at all with Downton Abbey discs as with REW directly connected into nanoAvr.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Hello !
> great to hear from you !
> I may add this. CXU audio signal settings via hdmi is set to auto mode and always recognise nanoAvr-DL as a device that can not decode compressed signal and immidiatly switch internally to LPCM mode and I see it on the receiver display which indicates 'multi channel". It always works no matter what dvd or blu-ray I playback EXCEPT for Downton Abbey blu-ray discs. With those, the receiver displays "Dolby PLII cinema" . I do not know what it means. Does it means that the player does not decode the signal and send bitstreams through nano??
> I thought that nano can not read bitsteam so I would have expected to get no sound at all with Downton Abbey discs as with REW directly connected into nanoAvr.


DTS HD-MA Bitstream is the same as LPCM plus some lossless compression. Apparently that has a way of getting through the nano and getting decoded (uncompressed) in you AVR. Perhaps an unadvertised secret feature. Or a happy accident.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> DTS HD-MA Bitstream is the same as LPCM plus some lossless compression. Apparently that has a way of getting through the nano and getting decoded (uncompressed) in you AVR. Perhaps an unadvertised secret feature. Or a happy accident.


Thank you very much for this information. Maybe miniDSP would like to know or already knows that.

So I am right if I think that I can put Dirac Live EQ to on into nanoAvr-DL and it will applies the filters to all channels as with LPCM mode?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Thank you very much for this information. Maybe miniDSP would like to know or already knows that.
> 
> So I am right if I think that I can put Dirac Live EQ to on into nanoAvr-DL and it will applies the filters to all channels as with LPCM mode?


I believe the answer will be NO, according to your description. If the actual signal is anything other than LPCM, it will get mangled.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I believe the answer will be NO, according to your description. If the actual signal is anything other than LPCM, it will get mangled.


My ears tend to confirm your comment. With Downton Abbey discs, it is better to bypass Dirac Live.


----------

